# Cheap grinder to see me through



## SuperMellow (Jan 20, 2017)

Hey all,



Got a second hand Gaggia Classic which turned up today and in need of a grinder.

The grinder I currently have won't go fine enough and a shot pours in about 10 seconds so cannot make use of the machine yet.

I am keeping an eye on Gumtree/ eBay and waiting for something decent to shop up but could do with something in the meantime. Would I be ok with a Hario or similar just to see me through?

They're on Amazon for c. £20 at the moment.

Once I get my posts up I can check the forum for sale threads too.

Thanks

SM


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Where are you based?


----------



## SuperMellow (Jan 20, 2017)

GCGlasgow said:


> Where are you based?


South Wales


----------



## leozava (Jan 4, 2017)

what about a feldgrind??? works awesome and you can keep it as a travel grinder after


----------



## SuperMellow (Jan 20, 2017)

leozava said:


> what about a feldgrind??? works awesome and you can keep it as a travel grinder after


A bit too expensive for 2-3 weeks use while I wait for a 2nd hand unit to pop up on gumtree/ebay plus I won't be travelling anywhere with my Gaggia







. I was hoping for something cheap to get half decent coffee for a few weeks.


----------



## John T (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes, the Hario will be fine!


----------

